# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Riddle

## kadambari

How many times can you subtract the number 5 from 25?

Answer - Once, because after you subtract it's not 25 anymore.

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe
keep sharing kodambari.

----------


## ViSIoN

a lot of loughing...
keep shearing...thanks you...

----------


## Muzi

hehe good stuff :Big Grin:

----------


## kadambari

thanks and i am glad that you liked it

----------

